# cnc wood frames with metal plasma art inserts



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Combining wood and metal art--machined out a cedar 7/8 frame with some text
painted the text black ,sanded off the paint slobbering and finished it with an 
exterior coat for outside.


machining out wood frames for metal art inserts from a plasma cut - YouTube


I also showed here how the herron came about from a trace,
it was then cut on plasma like this flamingo as shown

using a drawing tablet to draw a herron diagram in a cad format for cnc - YouTube herron tracing


plasma cut of the flamingo fiile - YouTube example of the metal cut


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*thanks*

I did get some lady's interest on the sailboat framed


----------

